# Which hop for bittering



## Dazza9 (24/11/19)

I'm following a recipe for a stout that requires a small amount of galaxy for bittering. I'm out of galaxy but do have cascade, hallertau, East Kent Goldings and centennial in the freezer. Which one would you guys substitute as they're only for bittering?


----------



## razz (25/11/19)

It doesn't matter for the bittering addition Dazza, maybe the EKG as it's a stout. You will need a lot more as the AA's are a lot lower than Galaxy.


----------



## MHB (25/11/19)

Pretty easy to work out how much to use.
(Original Alpha X Original Mass) / New Alpha = New Mass.
Say your recipe called for 12g of 13% Galaxy and you were subsuting 5% EKG
(12*13)/5 = 31.2g
EKG would be a good call in a stout, Centennial would have an higher Alpha and would work to, personally I hate Galaxy as a bittering hop, find it pretty rough. Fine as a late hop just not a favourite bittering hop.
Mark


----------



## koshari (25/11/19)

fuggles wouldnt be out of place either.


----------



## Dazza9 (25/11/19)

koshari said:


> fuggles wouldnt be out of place either.


Yeah, I was hoping to use up some of the hops I already have instead of buying more. Don't quite have enough EKG to hit the IBU I want so might use all my EKG and a bit of hallertau to get there.


----------



## koshari (26/11/19)

Dazza9 said:


> Yeah, I was hoping to use up some of the hops I already have instead of buying more. Don't quite have enough EKG to hit the IBU I want so might use all my EKG and a bit of hallertau to get there.


nothing wrong with blending hops.


----------

